# 280 size Lathe??????????



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

Who makes a mini lathe to fit the 280 size rebuildable motors fr 18th scale cars? they always say that the brushes are replacable, but what about the coms? you have to cut them sometime? right? lol


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Until recently all motors were closed endbell motors. 

If you have one of the lathes that has adjustable ways (blocks) you can probably true a 280 arm. 

I was just playing around one day and rigged up a way to true a 180 arm using some tubing over both ends of the shaft.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Check out SLOT CAR motor lathes... I've heard, but not checked it out myself, that they can cut a 180/280 armature....


----------



## GILYHANTREE (Mar 10, 2002)

hudy makes a slot car motor lathe but don't know if it will do them or not i am sure that i would though


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You can buy alot of motors for what a slot comm lathe will cost !!!!!


----------

